
MIT creates an AI to predict urban decay - urahara
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2017/07/14/random-people-teach-mit-robots-how-to-solve-urban-issues/#.tnw_vWrAwiCk
======
blackflame7000
The problem with this analysis is that it's completely aesthetics driven. It
will fail miserably at predicting areas that are prime for gentrification
since those forces are usually market or location driven. It should more
accurately be described as a bad neighborhood detector.

